# Bad Dog Slot Cars



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I've been trying to get on to Bad Dogs' Web Site. Is the web site down? Are they still in business?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Budsho told me BadDogs was having some home "issues" and was taking a break from slot car production? He was supposed to be making most of the tyco s series cars over. hopefully everythings going well and he'll be back soon.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Be patient. Things will return better than they were before. Uh, so says a little birdie at my window!!!


----------

